# The Official 10/29 Storm Discussion Thread



## Zand (Oct 27, 2005)

Looks like a small event, but places as far east as Boston will recieve accumulating snow Saturday. The Worcester area could get 6". It might not reach the mountains, so it looks like a southern NE event.


----------



## Skierman (Oct 27, 2005)

Yeah i saw this on the weather today.  I cant waot for snow to start falling.  Its pretty cold down here in Dudley right now.  Hopefully itll snow more than rain.


----------



## Zand (Oct 29, 2005)

It began snowing 5 minutes ago here in Rutland, MA, but it has temporarily gone over to rain. Hopefully it changes back over just as quickly.

EDIT... what do you know? It's back over to snow in about 30 seconds.

Stopped for now, but there's a nice slug a few miles away.


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 29, 2005)

damn, amazing what a few hours distance is regarding differences in the weather.  blue bird day up here, hopefully it will stick around for tomorrow.  damn cold, but blue sky with not a cloud in sight.  been a long time since we've had a day like this in the upper CT river valley.


----------



## ga2ski (Oct 29, 2005)

mix of sun and clouds at Kilington today. Cloudy now in hooksett, NH with no precip.


----------



## Greg (Oct 29, 2005)

Nothing here in Northwest CT. A bust, I'd say...


----------



## Zand (Oct 29, 2005)

NEVER TRUST THE RADAR!!!!!

Currently, every radar shows a slug of rain/snow all the way back to the Connecticut River. I'm in Worcester watching the sunset. What the hell is going on with that? I WANT TO THROW A MILKSHAKE AT EVERY WEATHERMAN IN NE RIGHT NOW! :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry: 

Boston got quite a bit of snow today and the current temp is 29. WHAT'S WITH THAT? Why should I be going EAST to find snow and not WEST? They really effed up this forecast.


----------



## Sky (Oct 29, 2005)

Started snowing in Douglas around 4:30.  Started very light...then got to big flakes dropping straight down.  It almost covered the dround before letting up and eventually stopping just befor 6.

I was out raking in the yard...still got leaves and other yard work to do before I crank up the winter fun.


----------



## awf170 (Oct 29, 2005)

snowed here the whole day, at one point it all the roads were covered.  Its raining now, but we probably got about 2-3 inches on grassy surfaces


----------



## ga2ski (Oct 29, 2005)

snow in Boston is good for the resorts, but bad for the rest of us that already knew that there was snow in them hills.


----------



## ctenidae (Oct 29, 2005)

Snowed like a monkey here in Boston, and as far west as Northboro today, from about 11 am to 5 pm. Only slushy accumulation, though. Still, good to see, and I made all the dweebs at Ski Market in Framingham jealous saying I'm going to WIldcat tomorrow.


----------



## Zand (Oct 29, 2005)

I was just watching FOX25 news. The weatherguy was like "a very surprise snow today". Yes, A SURPRISE YOU BLEW THE FORECAST AGAIN! Damn, I was waiting all week for today because it was gonna snow. I waited till 4 and finally, it snowed. FOR 3 MINUTES.

Well, what I'm hearing is some snow Tuesday night with the cold front. Until then, it's temps in the 60s and 70s. That should be an event where things happen correctly and the places AWAY from the drink get the most snow. 

Well, today was already the 3rd Nor'Easter of the season (and the 3rd this week) so it's been an active start. I hope it's like this in December and January when it's cold enough for the snow to stick and not do what it did last year.


----------

